# Battle Ship



## Animeace (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8NNQqHsIc-4[/YOUTUBE]

Trailer got taken down can see it here for time being 



> Synopsis Peter Berg (Hancock) produces and directs Battleship, an epic action-adventure that unfolds across the seas, in the skies and over land as our planet fights for survival against a superior force. Based on Hasbro’s classic naval combat game, Battleship stars Taylor Kitsch as Lt. Alex Hopper, a Naval officer assigned to the USS John Paul Jones; Brooklyn Decker as Sam Shane, a physical therapist and Hopper’s fianc?e; Alexander Skarsgard as Hopper’s older brother, Stone, Commanding Officer of the USS Sampson; Rihanna as Petty Officer Raikes, Hopper’s crewmate and a weapons specialist on the USS John Paul Jones; and international superstar Liam Neeson as Hopper and Stone’s superior (and Sam’s father), Admiral Shane.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Allow me to quote our good friend over on Youtube, EpicNinja7000:



> Battle LA 2: The aliens are in the water this time.



......

Yeah.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 27, 2011)

Trailer got taken down can see it here for time being


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol, last Battleship in the US Navy was retired 20 years ago. From the trailer it looks like an Iowa Class. Hopefully they explain how they're magically back in service.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

only military buffs would probably catch stuff like that


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2011)

I expected the radar to look like this:



I was disappointed


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

What the heck. Am I the only one who found it hard to take the trailer seriously? Especially when that ship jumped out of the water; I swear to God I was watching a trailer for Transformers 4. Since when were the battleships freaking alien spacecrafts? I was expecting a military drama or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks interesting, but I have no idea why it's tied to a fucking board game.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2011)

Kind of tired of seeing "Join the Army" commercials in the form of movies.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Not watching this, I can already sense that it'll be horrendous.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

Why Liam Neeson?  Why???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Because he likes money.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2011)

Man gotta eat.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2011)

This has to be a satire it has to be.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 27, 2011)

Shipformers haha


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

Seriously, my jaw dropped when that thing jumped out of the water.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 27, 2011)

... And the guy who plays Eric on True Blood is in it tooooooooooooooo.....

B-Cinima here we come

[D-4] ... Oh Crap. You Sunk My Star Cruiser!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Peep them tight graphics, yo. This movie is sick. Gonna be off the muthafuckin chain, homie.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2011)

The force field scene was pretty tight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope to see it in 3D. pek


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2011)

Other than the chance to see Brooklyn Decker's amazingly fantastic body in high definition, I see absolutely no other redeeming qualities to this film, at all. 

P.S: Damn you Andy Roddick.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2011)

what the fuck is going on, liam neeson, alex skarsgard, brooklyn decker , rihanna?  in a b movie?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 28, 2011)

inb4 "The Force is Strong with This One" joke...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Detective said:


> Other than the chance to see Brooklyn Decker's amazingly fantastic body in high definition, I see absolutely no other redeeming qualities to this film, at all.
> 
> P.S: Damn you Andy Roddick.



But it has cool 'xplosions!  I bet the theme will be the Inception horns.


----------



## Animeace (Dec 9, 2011)

New trailer

[YOUTUBE]cp3646Zf8rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2011)

Animeace said:


> New trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cp3646Zf8rg[/YOUTUBE]



Mother of God, what did I just watch? This trailer has just sunk my brain cells in the span of two and a half minutes.

Also, is Rihanna's character supposed to be a Cool Runnings-esque Jamaican soldier who is somehow part of the U.S Navy? 



CrazyMoronX said:


> But it has cool 'xplosions!  I bet the theme will be the Inception horns.



This man is a visionary that is light years ahead of his time. 

P.S: Brooklyn Decker's body is still the real main attraction of this film.

P.P.S: Damn you to hell, Andy Roddick.


----------



## Ash (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2011)

Detective said:


> Also, is *Rihanna's* character supposed to be a Cool Runnings-esque Jamaican soldier who is somehow part of the U.S Navy?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Animeace said:


> New trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cp3646Zf8rg[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not even going bother pirating this movie.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not even going bother pirating this movie.


for all we know it could be a great movie. manny believed that the robot boxing movie was going to be awful  but it turned to be a good movie.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Ben Tennyson said:


> for all we know it could be a great movie. manny believed that the robot boxing movie was going to be awful  but it turned to be a good movie.



It's pretty clear that the movie is mindless action and even then the action doesn't seem too impressive.  Could it defy all expectations and be a good movie?  Sure but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see their take on Monopoly.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

Monopoly created by Micheal Bay. 

They came to our planet and took our home, our hotels and our base *cue scenes of shit blowing up and Will Smith Running*. And they put us all in Jail *cue scenes of weeping women and children and blonde women with dirt on their faces*. And now one man will say no and fight back to save our WORLD *insert Inception buzzer sounds and random shots of Will Smith jumping, kicking and looking mad*. This year, what you though was a game, *cue shots of Halle Berry fighting and having sex with with Will Smith*, is now reality *cue car chases, ships exploding and Will Smith screaming Nooo as a Mayfair explodes*.

MONOPOLY

An mustached alien comes through the window and is shot by Will Smith "DO NOT PASS GO. DO NOT COLLECT 200 mother fucker".

In a Cinema near you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Monopoly created by Micheal Bay.
> 
> They came to our planet and took our home, our hotels and our base *cue scenes of shit blowing up and Will Smith Running*. And they put us all in Jail *cue scenes of weeping women and children and blonde women with dirt on their faces*. And now one man will say no and fight back to save our WORLD *insert Inception buzzer sounds and random shots of Will Smith jumping, kicking and looking mad*. This year, what you though was a game, *cue shots of Halle Berry fighting and having sex with with Will Smith*, is now reality *cue car chases, ships exploding and Will Smith screaming Nooo as a Mayfair explodes*.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh though.

Don't give him ideas


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 29, 2011)

This retarded ass movie is the reason why 'At the Mountains of Madness' isn't happening.

I hope Universal burns down.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, this is definitely going to flop.  They spent way too much money on it.  Did the studio not pay attention to Skyline and Battle: Los Angeles?


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 30, 2011)

I felt like it looked like Crysis the live action movie. 

Looks like a good popcorn flick though. Kind of gives of a Bay Transformers feel but I'm not surprised. I'm more perplexed about Rihanna being in it.


----------



## Deimos (May 7, 2012)

Cool effects, lame plot. As expected.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Looks like it's going to flop thanks to the 'Avengers' dominance.

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2012)

Detective said:


> Also, is Rihanna's character supposed to be a Cool Runnings-esque Jamaican soldier who is somehow part of the U.S Navy?



Well one of her lines is "Boom", so there's promise.


----------



## TSC (May 7, 2012)

It looks like Battleship is gonna sunk in B.O.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2012)

just saw the movie ,i was expecting a bad movie but it was actually decent.


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2012)

Damn it, Linkdarkside, this thread should have remained sunk in the bottom of the NF Theatre Marianas Trench like Megatron at the end of Transformers.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2012)

Yet its living on......

It was a decent watch I felt, not gonna buy it on DVD but it was okay!


----------

